# Which cyps in a 90 gal tank?



## brit_abroad (Oct 17, 2002)

I'm getting ready to place an order to stock my 90 gal tank. 

To my current tank members (2 Alto. Calvus black) I'm planning to add:

6 x Reganochromis Calliurus F1
6 x Xenotilapia Flavipinnis â€œKekesee Redâ€


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

4ft or 6ft tank?


----------



## brit_abroad (Oct 17, 2002)

Ooops  , that would proably help. It's a standard 4ft tank.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I would stick with the non-Jumbos


----------



## brit_abroad (Oct 17, 2002)

Then I guess it's the Utinta then.


----------



## Rick_Lindsey (Aug 26, 2002)

I believe the chituta neon head is also a non-jumbo? From the pics I've seen though, I prefer utinta (or rather, I should say the best pic of a utinta i've seen looks nicer than the best pic of a chituta neon head that i've seen)

-Rick (the armchair aquarist, who has not yet kept cyprichromis so just ignore him)


----------



## BioG (Oct 12, 2008)

Sometimes the fact that someone has not yet kept a certain fish makes them well read on said fish (Out of desire to keep said fish  ) for one, and for two, it can mean that their opinion is more objective since it's usually based on several accounts and not a more "decided" opinion from having them in your living room  . Just a bit of encouragement!

PS. What's wrong with you Rick! I can't believe you haven't kept Cyps yet! :lol: :lol:


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

I would agree on the non jumbo over jumbo for a four foot tank, and I also agree that the Utinta is the nicest one. But, I was going to buy some kekese red dorsal myself once and the seller advised me not to keep them with the Utinta's I had. He said they would do much better without the cyps. But then again, I have xeno papilio sunflower in with Furcifer and cyp micro's and they ignore each other.


----------



## Tshethar (Jul 20, 2009)

Following up on noddy's post, I can see where that seller may have been coming from based on my own tank; I have utinta cyps and though everyone is still young, I have noticed that the one large male cyp I started with will sometimes make a short run at a xeno in the vicinity, usually while the cyp is in the midst of trying to herd females.

I haven't seen it yet, but once the other 3-4 male cyps I have can challenge him, it's possible that some of their competition with each other could create a little chaos the xenos will have to work around. For their part, the xenos don't seem fazed in the least, but if I were hoping to create an optimal breeding environment for them, I could see keeping them without the cyps. But so far, I'm not at all worried about the dynamics.

Based partly on this experience, and based on the recommendation of a breeder I talked to, I have decided to keep the more delicate E. Kilesa I'm planning to get with paracyps in a 55.


----------



## brit_abroad (Oct 17, 2002)

Tshethar, I had heard the same but only with Jumbo cyps and that's why I asked the question. Hopefully with all three fish types I'm ordering being in the 1.25-1.5" range (thus growing larger together) and the aquascaping (see below) will allow all to co-habitate peacefully.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Is that a tardis that I see? 8)


----------



## brit_abroad (Oct 17, 2002)

Yup. Been watching for (gasp) 36 years. John Pertwee was my first Doctor!


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

I've not watched it since John Pertwee was the Dr. I had a Dalek when I was a nipper in sunny Manchester.


----------



## TorontoRaptorsFan (May 20, 2005)

Based on my personal experience you can easily house any type of Cyprichromis (Jumbo, Leptosoma, Micros, and Pavo) whether they're in 4ft or 6ft tanks successfully. I have a breeding colony of Cyprichromis Kitumba in a 75gallon tank. An adult colony of Cyprichromis Micro Kiriza in a 3 ft 50 gallon tank. And I'm just starting to grow out a colony of Cyp. Micro Kilila in another 75gallon tank.

I've had my best breeding success in 4ft and smaller tanks. Constantly breeding colonies moved from 4 ft to 6 ft tanks would stop breeding even after months and months of acclimation.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

My non-jumbo cyps are breeding in my 72" tank...in fact almost every female is holding, LOL. They have just matured.


----------



## brit_abroad (Oct 17, 2002)

Thanks for all the input. On reflection I decided that I really wanted a "shoal" to go with my bottom dwellers and while I could go with the jumbos there would be less of them. So I'm going to go with the following:
:fish: 
6 x Reganochromis Calliurus F1 
6 x Xenotilapia Flavipinnis â€œKekesee Redâ€


----------

